# Under Construction (Dave Crosland) streaming???



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

any link?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2014)

Biit cheeky considering hes a member!!


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

shotgun said:


> Biit cheeky considering hes a member!!


 :tongue: i didn't know, sorry


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2014)

He might get you in a headlock!


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

shotgun said:


> He might get you in a headlock!


hopefully not read


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2014)

im sure hel check this thread


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@therealbig...... :lol:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> any link?


Here you go mate .

http://tmuscle.co.uk/ucfilm/


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

QUEST said:


> Here you go mate .
> 
> http://tmuscle.co.uk/ucfilm/


POW!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:


> POW!!


That's to buy it lol


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> any link?


just buy it and support your community. its only 10 fuking quid


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

review of it from Jason Blaha as of a few hours ago


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

save your money, its crap


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

KRSOne said:


> review of it from Jason Blaha as of a few hours ago


God that man bores the tits off of me.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> God that man bores the tits off of me.


i just saw It pop up. normally not a fan, but its pretty cool its made it big enough for quite a well subscribed youtuber to review it!


----------

